# Broiled Swordfish with Marmalade Ginger Glaze



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 swordfish steaks about 1 1/2 inches
soy sauce
pepper
6 tblsp orange juice
6 tblsp lemon juice
2 tblsp orange marmalade
2 tsp ginger
1/4 cup veg oil

Brush swordfish wit hsoy sauce and oil on both sides. Top with pepper. let stand while preparing the glaze. 

Boil the orange and lemon juices, marmalade and ginger in a small saucepan until reduced to 4 tblsp. Stirring occasionally about 5-6 minutes. Cool slightly and mix in veg oil. 

brown under broiler or grill over hot coals. Brush with half of the glaze and cook 3 mins the turn. brush the remaining glaze on and cook until just opaque and fish flakes easily, about 4 min. serve with wild rice.


----------

